# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of January 2005

## Seeker

Introduction:
This came about as the result of a discussion in chat.  Every month, I'll post a task for everyone that is interested to try to accomplish while lucid dreaming.  Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!

Whoever completes the task gets a custom title unti the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, I cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Task for this month:

Stack three rocks on top of each other

----------


## Placebo

At first, I thought 'Is that all? It sounds easy!'
But after thinking over it, the mind could play a lot of tricks trying to do that ...   ::?:  
Shouldn't be too hard though. Assuming I have a LD again one day   :Mad:

----------


## Shlumpeet

Fly from wherever I am to Wal-Mart and cause shenanigains.

----------


## Kaniaz

How the hell do you do that in real life for a start. All the stones I meet are round and not stackable. Then again I've never paid much attention to them, so maybe they're not.  :tongue2:

----------


## Tsen

Hm...Will try.  After failures such as the chasing a duck instead of hitch-hiking of last month, this should be relatively easy.  Got a snazzy icon made up yet?  Hm...how about one that is updateable so that instead of replacing it every month, it just gets a new addition every time you complete another task? 

Well, off I go to find a new way to unintentionally humiliate myself by stacking rocks.  Don't know how I could mess it up, but chances are I will.

----------


## Placebo

I had an LD last night, but about 15 seconds after becoming lucid, people came to the door and woke me   :Mad:  
Well I'm on holiday for a week, so maybe I'll have some success....

----------


## Seeker

I'm still looking for a badge.  With all the construction I've been doing the last two weeks though, I've not had a lot of time.   I need to edit the initial post and let everyone know that they get a custom title until the end of the month when they complete the task.

----------


## Kaniaz

Just had an idea - you know our ranking stars? well, for each task you could have a little duck icon, car icon, with corresponding title= tag, the same size as those stars. Then you could have up to five of them on one person (after that you'd have to start rolling some of them off there or think about a proper phpBB mod for it). I think it would look okay...

----------


## Tsen

Yeah!  That'd be way awesome.  

Anyway...I tried to do a WILD last night.  I went to sleep around 10:00, expecting to sleep for four hours, wake up and then go back to sleep for an hour or two while attempting a WILD or whatever else.  I woke up after a few long dreams and thought, "Oh, I must have slept through the alarm, so I guess I'd better get up now so that my mom doesn't have to wake me up for school."  So I got up and took a shower...Then, when I came back into my room I realized that it was 12:05 in the morning.  That was pretty trippy.  So I played Fable and MechAssault instead.

----------


## Placebo

Okay, we have a wieener!
Where's my badge already?

You can read about my stone stacking LD on my Journal
I stacked four stones instead of three, but I believe that counts, as I had three stacked before putting on the fourth  :tongue2: 

I managed to make some crap poetry as well, and discovered why I wake up from LD's sometimes, and that 2 of my RC's are not too good  ::roll::

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Placebo_
> *Okay, we have a wieener!
> Where's my badge already?*



Congrats and sorry!  I can give you a custom title and badge, but only at the expense of your dreamguide ranking.

Staff members already have titles.

Four rocks huh?  Wonder who will do five?   ::sunflower::

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by Seeker+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Seeker)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Placebo
> 			
> 		
> ...



doh!!

Can't we just take the stars away then, and leave the green stuff? I can change my custom title...
Hmm. That sucks  ::cry::

----------


## Seeker

The team membership stuff is a little tricky, all kinds of custom Icedawg code involved in displaying the colors and stars just right.

----------


## Placebo

Alright, I'll just change my profile for a while  :wink2:

----------


## Aphius

Have we actually made a badge for this yet?  :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

No badge yet, are you volunteering?  I was thinking of a nice shiney gold badge on a dark blue background.

The picture associated with a custom title always appears below the avitar, so, it should not be too large

----------


## demonette

hmm i can stack rocks in real life
does that count?

----------


## White Shadow

> _Originally posted by Placebo_
> *Okay, we have a wieener!*



Doesn't "wiener" mean 

 ::shock::

----------


## Seeker

OK, the new badge is in place, Placebo cannot have one since he is staff.  Let's see who the first non-staff person is to win one this month.

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *OK, the new badge is in place*



So that means you already made the badge?  :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Aphius+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Aphius)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Seeker
> 			
> 		
> ...



I stole one!   :smiley:   I am sure anything you come up with will be better though.  I will award a badge to "Bob" so you can see what it looks like.

----------


## Bob

Hi, I'm Bob and I stacked some rocks!

EDIT:  I've asked Bob to post here so I could show off the current title and badge waiting for those that complete the lucid task each month.  - Seeker

----------


## Amethyst Star

Sweet.  But is blue the only background they come in?  It doesn't stick with the whole Amethyst thing and I'm trying to stay with that.... Ppl like it. *insert old "slow" smileY*

-Amé

----------


## Aphius

So, the avatar is the badge?  ::|:

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Aphius_
> *So, the avatar is the badge?*



You know how you have blue stars under your name?  Those starts are associated with the rank of global moderator and are really a gif file stored off on the server.

The same is true for all ranks, each can have a gif associated with it and they are all displayed under your avitar. Bob has not selected an avitar yet, so all you see is the gif under his name.

I just happened to associate that gif with the lucid task rank.

Seriously though, it is just a bandaid until somebody finds or makes a better one.  Anyone notice the country it is from?

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Seeker+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Seeker)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				You know how you have blue stars under your name?  Those starts are associated with the rank of global moderator and are really a gif file stored off on the server.
> 
> The same is true for all ranks, each can have a gif associated with it and they are all displayed under your avitar. Bob has not selected an avitar yet, so all you see is the gif under his name.
> ...



I dunno, I'd wager canada or england.  ::|:  

Anyway, I just whipped this up, whaddya think?  :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

That's good!  The rocks are a nice touch.  Thing is, you will have to create a new one every month.

Are you up to the task, or would you like to make a more generic one?

----------


## White Shadow

*Aphius:*
Can't you make the words "task completed" in white with a black outline - you can't really read the word "completed" in dark grey.
In fact everything's a little dark. Other than that it's pretty good - what program do you use?

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *That's good!  The rocks are a nice touch.  Thing is, you will have to create a new one every month.
> 
> Are you up to the task*



Yep! I think it'd be better to make new ones each time! 

[quote]*Aphius:*
Can't you make the words "task completed" in white with a black outline - you can't really read the word "completed" in dark grey.
In fact everything's a little dark. Other than that it's pretty good - what program do you use?

Like this?  :smiley:  

EDIT: 
Maybe this one instead.  :wink2: 

I use Photoshop.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kaniaz

I like the second one.

----------


## Aphius



----------


## Alex D

I did it with glaciers, does that count? Moving those huge things wasn't easy.   ::shock::  
There were no rocks arround in the dream.

----------


## Seeker

I wonder if a set of pilots wings would be better?  It would take up less room in any case.  Whaddayou think?

----------


## Placebo

What I think.. um...

I think I like Aphius' second one, and will use it as my avatar since I can't stick it on my rank
And I don't know exactly what you mean by pilots badge. If Aphius is up to modifying the pic each month, I think it's cooler like that.
In fact, I could start collecting the buggers into my avatar (resizing into one pic)

But that's just me  :tongue2:

----------


## Alex D

So,  I guess my huge limps of ice thing doesn't count. Ah well, I'll try again if I become lucid tonight.

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by Alex D_
> *So,  I guess my huge limps of ice thing doesn't count. Ah well, I'll try again if I become lucid tonight.*



Umm.. if I were the judge, I'd say yes. Big rocks of ice. You stacked them, it's a winner.
But I'm not the judge  :tongue2:

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *I wonder if a set of pilots wings would be better? *It would take up less room in any case. *Whaddayou think?*



I'll look into it now.  ::aphiusiscrazy::

----------


## Aphius

How would something like this treat you?

Just a gold rock with wings and a 3 on it.  :tongue2:  

It'd look like this if in a profile;

----------


## Seeker

WOW!  I LIKE THAT!  ::goodjob:: 

Guess I'll have to start thinking up tasks early now so I can get Aphius to make the badge for the month!  I was thinking them up the night before.  No worried though, I already have Feburaries task picked out!   

It's a good one, a little tougher than this months though =P

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *WOW! *I LIKE THAT!*





Well, let me know when to make the new badge.  :tongue2:

----------


## Tsen

I'd still think that it'd be better to have a simple badge that we can use every month w/o modification or w/little modification that would show the past tasks the person has completed.  Well, five or so.

----------


## Aphius

I dunno, that'd mean coding work. I mean if Ice or Seeker are up for it, you could probably just put a little rock like one in my first badge in place of a star, and I suppose I can see the little car as another.  ::|: 

We'd have about a 16x16 to 16x18 pixel space to make each star replacement.

I just think in the long run, nobody will really care.  ::?: 

EDIT: Plus we'd have people competing to see who could get the most little icons and have people lying about completeing the task to get them and look like they have 'teh 1337 lucid skillz'

Maybe in peoples main profiles, the one where you click their name, where we could have some kind of thing for that.  ::|:

----------


## Seeker

OK, the new badge is installed and Aphius has been given Feburary's task.  (Thanks man!)

If Aphius feels like it, he can make retroactive badges for previous months.  I don't think we will be making any code changes right now to let people collect them, however, you might shrink them down, paste them into an image and include that image in your signature if you like, just try to keep it small.

Last night, I was dreaming and one of my dogs came running up.  This dog has been dead for two years now.  DING! Became lucid.

I flew a little while, of course, then landed and began looking for rocks.  I was on a gravel road but  found several irregular rocks about the size of my hand.  I was able to stack three, but not four.

I wanted to see how difficult next months task was, so I performed it as well, OUCH!
Just be carefull next month where you attempt the task, this was one of my more painful lucid experiences!

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *If Aphius feels like it, he can make retroactive badges for previous months.*



Yeah, I don't see why not.  :wink2: 

EDIT: Maybe we could make the non-current (retroactive) badges into emoticons, so that people can put them in ther sigs without using 150 of their 255 characters on image code?

maybe like :task1: :task2: or something like that. We wouldn't put the latest one in while the task is still running so that people couldn't pretend they've finished the latest task or anything.  :wink2:  

I dunno, just a suggestion.  :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

Yeah, emoticons are easy enough to do, but we still might need to shrink them down a little bit.  I was on dialup for 3 weeks, it really sucked watching things load slowly  :Sad:

----------


## Placebo

I like the idea of collecting them - it gives more incentive. Try to get the most consecutive badges in a row  ::D: ...

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Yeah, emoticons are easy enough to do, but we still might need to shrink them down a little bit. *I was on dialup for 3 weeks, it really sucked watching things load slowly*



Hey, I only have dialup, and I wouldn't mind if I were anyone else. Only people who are used to something faster but are using dialup ever complain. 

 ::|:  Spoilt.

 :tongue2:

----------


## White Shadow

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's on dial-up!   :smiley:  

WS

----------


## Aphius

Hehe, yeah.  :tongue2: 

Anyway, 
This


Is Smaller than This;
 ::aphiusiscrazy:: 

Also, if you want I can probably cut the badge's file size in half.

----------


## Tsen

Woohoo!  I actually did it!  Without screwing up!  

The dream started in some sort of department store, and I was trying to steal a bunch of junk off one of the shelves.  Every time, I'd get 90% done, then I'd have a false awakening and start over from where the dream started.  After the third FA, I realized that I was dreaming and left the store.  I walked a little ways outside, and I was trying to think where I could find some rocks, when I decided to summon some.  So I turned around and there was a big pile of rocks.  So I found three moderately flat ones and stacked 'em.  

Yay!  No longer am I a Lucid Task failure!  Er...crap!  Now I've gone and jinxed myself for next month...

----------


## Kaniaz

I guess if you really wanted you could invoke some imagemagick powers (seriously) and let it dynamically create the badges...

----------


## Aphius

I don't know if that'd decrease the loading time would it?  ::huh2::

----------


## rolfie

i finally made in my dream. At first i was hunting a big monster with lightningballs, while i was lucid, and then after a while changed enviroment. I came somewhere and remembered the task. I looked for some rocks, and found smaller ones. I put them on top of each other and then kept dreaming about other stuff.  ::lol::

----------


## Kaniaz

> _Originally posted by Aphius_
> *I don't know if that'd decrease the loading time would it?*



No, it would just stop you from drawing a badge each month.  :tongue2:  The best thing to kill that loading time is to just do a good job of optimizing them, I guess. I mean, that badge was only about 4KB, and 56k can chew through that small size pretty fast, and it does only have to load once (for one badge).

----------


## Krippe

I DID IT TO!!   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:  

i went lucid while "fishing" computer games at some purple lake, i figured out i was lucid and after some time of having general LD fun i remembered this Dreamviews thingy, so i took some big rocks (about as big as 3 footballs) and stacked them perfectly on eachother. the weird thing was that they were formed exactly so they could fit on eachother without falling down like puzzle pieces.

----------


## nina

YEY! I SO nailed this one. FINALLY. See full description of my lucid HERE

I could have stacked those damn rocks all day!!   ::D:

----------


## Seeker

Congrats nina!

I wish I could give badges to staff members, I'd like to talk to you offline about your Feburary task, compare notes and see if some of the same things happened to us

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Congrats nina!
> 
> I wish I could give badges to staff members, I'd like to talk to you offline about your Feburary task, compare notes and see if some of the same things happened to us*



W00t (whens the last time you saw me say this?  ::D: )
Are you lot getting practice with Feb's task already?!?
That's not fair!

----------


## Alex D

Hey yeah, well I guess they are staff, but then again, so are you.

----------


## reverie

I did it in my lucid dream last night!  ::D: 

maybe you could make a little icon for each task and then we can put them in our signature or something.  ::D: 

-using  ::D:  too much-

----------


## Seeker

almost didn't make it  :smiley: 

I plan on linking to the badges in each months post and keeping them stored on the server.  Should be easy for you guys to download and shrink them.

almost time for next months task....  :Eek:

----------


## Alex D

Any clues as to what it is?

----------

